# Sticky  +++ REPORT STATUS CHANGES HERE (Pro, App, Demo, Prep, U/C, T/O, Com, On Hold, Canceled) +++



## sieradzanin1

Please use this thread to inform moderators when a project is App, Prep, U/C , T/O, Com, On Hold, Canceled so that we can update threads and archive completed and canceled projects accordingly.

Thank you.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1165207&page=3 COM (opened for public today)

Done.


----------



## davidwsk

Hi This project is T/O ...still not completed yet.
Kindly pls revive. Thx.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934818&page=4

Done.


----------



## davidwsk

Hi Mod, Kindly pls move below thread to "Highrises" section

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101183969
and rename to :

PETALING JAYA | Icon City | 120m | 40 fl x 2 | U/C

Thanks.


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## davidwsk

Hi Mod, 

Kindly revive and move this thread to Proposed supertall .

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=348031&page=7

This project will be revived.

Thx.


----------



## kanye

^ ok done.


----------



## Piotrek00

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200143 - it's on hold.


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Worthington

Hi mods, this project was already completed 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=869132&page=8

and this is already u/c
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548458

ty


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

I guess it's T/O now:



Yuri S Andrade said:


> *June 2013*
> 
> All pics by me.
> 
> From North:
> 
> 
> From West:
> 
> 
> From South (Downtown on the background):
> 
> 
> I guess they've topped out. Hard to tell yet.


----------



## inno4321

Dear moderator
Completed thanks,
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105121830#post105121830


----------



## sieradzanin1

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I guess it's T/O now:





inno4321 said:


> Dear moderator
> Completed thanks,
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105121830#post105121830


Done.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

I guess I opened this Thread in the wrong section
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526747

It think schould be located in the City/Metro Compilations Forum and renamed to
Hamburg | Projects & Construction


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

thx


----------



## bozenBDJ

Please change the status of this project > TRONDHEIM | Lerkendal Hotell | 75m | 20 fl | U/C to *T/O*


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## inno4321

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1475676&page=2

This one com thanks.


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Completed.

WARSAW | Museum of the History of Polish Jews | Com


----------



## Galandar

Could you please correct the name in the following thread?

GUBA | Rixos Hotel | U/C

Thank you!


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204817 --->> *KIEV | IQ Business Center | 86.4m | 21 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204835 --->> *MOSCOW | Versis | 94m | 28 fl | 22 fl | T/O*


----------



## desertpunk

^^

All done!


----------



## mohammed ghani

BAGHDAD | Besmaya New City | 100,000 Units | $7-$8 Billion | U/C


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1615571




Thanks  .


----------



## **RS**

Please, rename this thread and remove to U/C *Skyscrapers* section 
*MOSCOW | MIBC plot 17-18 | 288m | 65fl | 288m | 60fl | U/C*
According to this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=367701&page=93


----------



## desertpunk

^^
Done!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161755
Completed


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498092
Com


----------



## city of the future

Can someone close or clean up the expo thread? it is filled with hate and trollish comments. I think it should be closed


----------



## the man from k-town

Could you please change the title of Credit Suisse Tower ,Frankfurt to DEMO ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643463

Thanks

link to prove: http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9154&page=5


----------



## mohammed ghani

ERBIL | Empire Business Towers | 79m | 22 fl x 4 | U/C



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567838


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## the man from k-town

Please change the following thread (Alpha Rotex/Frankfurt) to completed (COM): 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534256

thank you!


----------



## desertpunk

^
Done!


----------



## droneriot

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512711

please change from

EXPO 2020 | Candidate cities

to

DUBAI | EXPO 2020


----------



## city of the future

^^
Can some one please change Dubai candidate cities to DUBAI/ EXPO 2020


----------



## mafd12

Change to 5x57m | 5x187ft, my mistake:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121860003#post121860003


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## erbse

Please rename to Muse*u* instead of Museo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800187


----------



## Wust El Balad

Please change the current figure of the project from U/C to Proposed, thanks!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805925


----------



## JMGA196

EDIT: not anymore


----------



## IThomas

Please mod, can you rename this thread??? Thanks 

*MILAN | ENI Headquarters | U/C*


----------



## ChegiNeni

Please change to *VIENNA | Viertel Zwei Plus | Prep*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811810

:cheers:


----------



## Surrealplaces

Hi There, I mistyped the number of floors for this project. It should be 19-33 floors instead of 15-18.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1810304&highlight=calgary


----------



## sieradzanin1

All done.


----------



## IThomas

Please mod, can you move this thread in the right section (Highrises)???

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691081


----------



## IThomas

Please mod, can you rename this thread? Thanks 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692489&highlight=

*MILAN | Prada Museum and Symbiosis | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

IThomas said:


> Please mod, can you move this thread in the right section (Highrises)???
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691081





IThomas said:


> Please mod, can you rename this thread? Thanks
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692489&highlight=
> 
> *MILAN | Prada Museum and Symbiosis | U/C*


Done.


----------



## mafd12

Change to *Prep:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801454&highlight=


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## the man from k-town

please change to completed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643463&highlight=frankfurt


----------



## ReginaWills

Change the title plz It's going to be around 32 floors!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694647


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## mafd12

Change to *T/O:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798439&highlight=


Thank you for yuor attention.


----------



## inno4321

Would u changed from 
SEOUL | Geumcheon Develop | U/C *to SEOUL | My home Town Geumcheongu Develop | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619416&page=3

thanks


----------



## Marco Bruno

Change: 

LISBON | FPM 41 | 70m | 17 fl | *App* 

to

LISBON | FPM 41 | 70m | 17 fl | *Prep*


Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127665100#post127665100

Thanks!


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646078

Completed in 2013 (http://english.visitkorea.or.kr/enu/SI/SI_EN_3_1_1_1.jsp?cid=1934745). Please move from U/C to Comp



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=750176&page=9

Completed in 2014. Please move from U/C to Comp



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577354&page=4

Completed in 2014. Please move from U/C to Comp



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844484

Completed in 2015. Please move from Prep to Comp

Also change title from :
INCHEON | Hotel the Designers - Dondaemun Branch | Prep

To :
*SEOUL* | Hotel the Designers - Dondaemun Branch | *Comp*



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655067

Completed in 2015. Please move from U/C to Comp


----------



## kimahrikku1

Of the post above, only one project has been edited. Could you please edit the remaining ones ? Thank you in advance.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646078

Completed in 2013 (http://english.visitkorea.or.kr/enu/...sp?cid=1934745). Please move from U/C to Comp



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=750176&page=9

Completed in 2014. Please move from U/C to Comp



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=577354&page=4

Completed in 2014. Please move from U/C to Comp



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844484

Completed in 2015. Please move from Prep to Comp



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655067

Completed in 2015. Please move from U/C to Comp


----------



## IThomas

Please mod, can you rename the thread please?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128949033
*MILAN | Scalo Milano City Style | U/C*

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## inno4321

Dear mod

please changed from APP to U/C THANKS
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1872601


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please edit following thread titles (standard romanization, capitalization and/or translation) :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827190&highlight=
SEOUL | KUKSAECHONG MAKING GREEN PARK | U/C
To
SEOUL | National Tax Service - Park Transformation | U/C


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847238&highlight=
SEOUL | YOUNGDONGDARO UNDERGROUND COMPLEX | Pro
To
SEOUL | Yeongdong-daero Underground Complex | Pro

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846766&highlight=
SEOUL | Han River develop | Pro
To
SEOUL | Jamsil Sports Complex Redevelopment Project | Pro

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870762&highlight=
SEOUL | YOUNGSAN UNSA | Pro
To
SEOUL | Yongsan United Nations Command Redevelopment | Pro

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874020&highlight=
SEOUL | Myoungdong Balios hotel | 20 fl | U/C
To
SEOUL | Myeongdong Balios hotel | 20 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875719&highlight=
SEOUL | Kungeusun Supgul | U/C
To
SEOUL | Gyeongui Line Forest Park | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1876068&highlight=
HAWSUNG | Universal Studio of SEOUL KOREA | App
To
Hwaseong | Universal Studios Korea | App

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844476&highlight=
INCHEON | Cheong-Ra International City Financial District | Prep
To
INCHEON | Cheongna International City Financial District | Prep


Threads to delete because of pre-exesting thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843553
(original thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181655)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1872508&highlight=
(original thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815244&highlight=jongro+twins)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874395&highlight=
(original thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828975)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767288&highlight=lg+magok
(original thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743981&highlight=lg+magok)


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## UNIT-er

Please edit following threads:

Old:
HAMBURG | Hafencity Development News
New:
HAMBURG | HafenCity - HarbourCity | Development & Projects & News | U/C

Old:
HAMBURG | Upstream ( Stromaufwärts ) | 20,000 flats | Pro
New:
HAMBURG | Stromaufwärts an Elbe und Bille - Upstream the rivers Elbe and Bille | Development & Projects & News | Pro

Many thanks in advance!

---

It's already done by private message to one of the moderators of this section.


----------



## tim1807

Pease change this thread to T/O.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674800&page=2


----------



## anakngpasig

Please update to *U/C
*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1753446

Thanks!


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please update :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1863318&page=2
SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | Pro
To
SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | *U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815244
SEOUL | Jongro The Twins | 98.2m x2 | 322ft | 20 fl | App
To
SEOUL | Jongro The Twins | 98.2m x2 | 322ft | 20 fl | *Demo*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651058
SEOUL | SAMSUNG R&D CENTER | U/C
To
SEOUL | *Samsung R&D Center | Comp*


----------



## erbse

These threads weren't updated for ages and should be unsticky imho:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474632
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1362529


----------



## anakngpasig

Please update title to:

MANILA | Sheraton Manila Hotel | *12 fl* | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1753252

Thanks!


----------



## kimahrikku1

kimahrikku1 said:


> Please update :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1863318&page=2
> SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | Pro
> To
> SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | *U/C*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815244
> SEOUL | Jongro The Twins | 98.2m x2 | 322ft | 20 fl | App
> To
> SEOUL | Jongro The Twins | 98.2m x2 | 322ft | 20 fl | *Demo*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651058
> SEOUL | SAMSUNG R&D CENTER | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | *Samsung R&D Center | Comp*


Could you please proceeds to the changes mentioned in my previous post. Thank you


----------



## Torch

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733720&page=2
NEW YORK | 215 Chrystie St. | 96m | 314ft | 28 fl | U/C
to
NEW YORK | 215 Chrystie St. | 96m | 314ft | 28 fl | *T/O*


----------



## IThomas

Please mod, can you rename this thread?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131494905

*MILAN | E3 East - Coima Pavilion | U/C*

thanks


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please change :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815249
SEOUL | SavoyCiti DMC Tower | 59m | 194ft | 13 fl | U/C
To
SEOUL | SavoyCiti DMC Tower | 59m | 194ft | 13 fl | T/O

As well as what was written in my previous post, which was :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...1863318&page=2
SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | Pro
To
SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815244
SEOUL | Jongro The Twins | 98.2m x2 | 322ft | 20 fl | App
To
SEOUL | Jongro The Twins | 98.2m x2 | 322ft | 20 fl | Demo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651058
SEOUL | SAMSUNG R&D CENTER | U/C
To
SEOUL | Samsung R&D Center | Comp

Thanks in advance


----------



## spectre000

Let's move to DN Archives. Been completed for a long time.

National September 11 Memorial & Museum


----------



## desertpunk

kimahrikku1 said:


> Of the post above, only one project has been edited. Could you please edit the remaining ones ? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646078
> 
> Completed in 2013 (http://english.visitkorea.or.kr/enu/...sp?cid=1934745). Please move from U/C to Comp
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=750176&page=9
> 
> Completed in 2014. Please move from U/C to Comp
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=577354&page=4
> 
> Completed in 2014. Please move from U/C to Comp
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844484
> 
> Completed in 2015. Please move from Prep to Comp
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655067
> 
> Completed in 2015. Please move from U/C to Comp


The first three links aren't working. The last two were changed as requested.


----------



## desertpunk

kimahrikku1 said:


> Please change :
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815249
> SEOUL | SavoyCiti DMC Tower | 59m | 194ft | 13 fl | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | SavoyCiti DMC Tower | 59m | 194ft | 13 fl | T/O
> 
> As well as what was written in my previous post, which was :
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...1863318&page=2
> SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | Pro
> To
> SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815244
> SEOUL | Jongro The Twins | 98.2m x2 | 322ft | 20 fl | App
> To
> SEOUL | Jongro The Twins | 98.2m x2 | 322ft | 20 fl | Demo
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651058
> SEOUL | SAMSUNG R&D CENTER | U/C
> To
> SEOUL | Samsung R&D Center | Comp
> 
> Thanks in advance


All done but the second one. That link didn't work...


----------



## kimahrikku1

Thanks a lot, I think they've been archived or deleted because they were completed a long time ago (or I screwed up the address, also possible)

Could you just do this one ? I think the url was wrong. Plus it's a gairly important project for the city, so I think it's fairly important to keep it up to date.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1863318
SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | Pro
To
SEOUL | Seoul Station 7017 Project | *U/C*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## anakngpasig

Complete - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155500610

Thanks!


----------



## JMGA196

Can you guys change *this thread* to the construction section and the name to the following:

*GUATEMALA CITY | Avia | 63m | 15 fl | 53m | 13 fl | 73m | 18 fl | U/C*

Thanks!


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558121

Thank you for archiving, please can you just update title to 'Com' thanks.


----------



## anakngpasig

Prep - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155803124#post155803124

Thanks!


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1087973

Please move to appropriate section as it is now under construction. Thanks


----------



## maxxe

Please change this one to T/O.

Thanks.


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204817

Complete


----------



## the man from k-town

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2010133


please change title name to

*FRANKFURT | High Lines | 85m | 60m | 44m | Demo*


thx


----------



## Turgeman

Completed - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2080331


>


----------



## the man from k-town

u/c 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=156903872#post156903872


----------



## maxxe

This one is now officially U/C.

Stream Tower -> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2099961


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815244&page=2

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662239


----------



## Tupac96

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827190


----------



## maxxe

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2095293

Please change to U/C


----------



## Hudson11

nothing going vertical yet.


----------



## Turgeman

Complete (move to archive!)
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1766451


----------



## Turgeman

Topped out: 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2097249



Alsa67 said:


> Quelques photos de projet Nolistra


----------



## the man from k-town

approved 



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=159223152#post159223152


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Can you change the name of this topic please? 

*LISBON | Prata Living Concept | Renzo Piano | Development & Projects & News | U/C*

for

*LISBON | Prata Riverside Village | Renzo Piano | Development & Projects & News | U/C*

*THANK YOU*


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843657&page=5

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1986547&page=6

Complete
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1757446
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1776790

Merge
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888364
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1167983

Merge, also complete
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607102
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561293&page=2

Merge
---


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2132102

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908282&page=3

Complete


----------



## Hudson11

2nd one can stay put


----------



## Tupac96

Sorry I know it's a long list but it needs to be done, Please can you merge the following;
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1941976
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2139784
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2123620
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2039043
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1667029
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=930172&page=2
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547857
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1698576
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458806
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550330
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480385
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550328
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480380
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550325
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480378
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549801
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480305
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549796
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448530
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547851
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447591
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548212
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548210
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450429
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1698558
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1698561
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773601
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694545
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777439
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560646
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1386896
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873262&page=3
---


----------



## Victoria123

change the title accordingly: 

TORONTO | KING West | 58m | 16 fl | Demo

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1942500

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...6s-westbank-bjarke-ingels-group.16800/page-40


----------



## maxxe

Please change this to U/C.

Thanks.


----------



## SoboleuS

These two should be changed to U/C:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1422076
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1158023

And the second one should be moved to U/C section (I don't know why it is labelled as completed)
Thanks.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Hi, these threads needs to be moved to the archives section as well as their titles changed to "Completed". Thank you.

PARIS | Balardgone | 42m | U/C

PARIS | The Philharmonie de Paris | 52m | 2009-2014 | U/C

PARIS | The Canopée | Patrick Berger & Jacques Anziutti | 14m | 2010-2017 | U/C

PARIS | Spiritual & Cultural Russian Orthodox Center | Jean-Michel Wilmotte | 35m | April 2014 ---> 2016


----------



## GGJ16

Completed:

BARCELONA | Parc Glòries | 72m | 17 fl | T/O


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825970&page=2

Complete


----------



## Hudson11

got it.


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927873

Complete


----------



## maxxe

Those two are T/O.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2095643

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2094873&page=3

And this one needs the "| T/O" ending.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1685144&page=4

Thanks!


----------



## Tupac96

*Complete
*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792822&page=8


----------



## DiogoBaptista

^^

You're not even from Lisbon or have any information about this building.
Search and inform yourself first!

Please someone reverse it ! The building is not completed.
(For more information see the last photo of that topic)

Thank you


----------



## Tupac96

del


----------



## DiogoBaptista

DiogoBaptista said:


> Guys so many buildings tagged as completed there are not actually completed, like this one for example:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512123&page=26
> 
> What is our policy for building status and when a building is characterized as completed?
> 
> From what I can see there is no credibility, anyone can say it is complete and the title is automatically changed without verifying real and true information.



Another one:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656020&page=35


----------



## DiogoBaptista

This one is U/C or even Com

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161539812#post161539812


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Guys, I need some help, can the Hotel be part of this topic? Its the same complex:

*NEW YORK | Cornell Tech Executive Education Center and Graduate Hotel | 82m | 270ft | 26 fl | Com | ??m | ???ft | ?? fl | T/O*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472761&page=4


----------



## Hudson11

sure.


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change status to U/C:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155803124

Thanks!


----------



## hkskyline

Please move my Blue House thread to DN Archives as the project is complete. Thanks.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873262


----------



## Yellow Fever

ok


----------



## Turgeman

Completed:









STRASBOURG | NoLiStra Residential and Business District...


Official website: http://nolistra.fr/ Escape Tower (Tour L'Escape): https://www.pierres-territoires-alsace.com/programmes-immobiliers-alsace/escape-strasbourg The project on the website of the architects LAN: https://www.lan-paris.com/fr/projects/strasbourg-1 The project on the website of the...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please rename this thread (SEOUL | SaeunJaejungbi Choukjin Jigu 3-4 | 20 fl | U/C) to *Hillstate Sewoon*, the official name of the project. The former name was just a weird romanization of the name of the overall area. Thank you.

Please rename this thread (SEOUL | K Experience | App) to *Songhyeon-dong Korean Air Plot Park Transformation Project*. The "K Experience" project is now dead and has been replaced by this park project. Thank you.


----------



## Turgeman

STRASBOURG | Plein Ciel Tower & Canopée Tower | T/O is completed!


----------



## the man from k-town

T/O 

FRANKFURT | EDEN | 98m | U/C


----------



## maxxe

This one is finished.

BERLIN | Axel Springer Media Campus | T/O

Thanks!


----------



## the man from k-town

T/O 

FRANKFURT | EDEN | 98m | U/C


----------



## aquamaroon

Hey guys for the Lucas Museum of Art thread, the structure is now topped out according to the LA Times so the thread can be moved from U/C to T/O. thanks!


----------



## nazrey

MALAYSIA
COMPLETED PROJECTS









JOHOR BAHRU | Senai Airport's Aero Mall Development...


Aero mall The aero mall is the first stand-alone external airport mall in Malaysia. The RM70m mall offers 83,375ft² of retail space. Emerging as a new lifestyle hub in the area, the aero mall provides a location for shopping, dining and entertainment. The mall is currently under construction...




www.skyscrapercity.com













KUALA LUMPUR | Contingent Police Headquarters...


IBUPEJABAT POLIS KONTIJEN Kuala Lumpur From ATSA ARCHITECTS SDN BHD http://www.atsa.com.my/folio_06-07_ipk.asp Background Information A new building is required as the extension of the existing office tower for Kuala Lumpur Police Department. The site is located on 5-acre land in the golden...




www.skyscrapercity.com




















KUALA LUMPUR | d6 Development News


KUALA LUMPUR | d6 & d7 Development News YTL Land's Sentul West & Sentul East Continues To Captivate YTL community YTL Land & Development Berhad’s Sentul West & Sentul East continues to captivate the market as buyers rushed to stake a claim in the project’s latest edition of boutique offices...




www.skyscrapercity.com













KOTA KINABALU | International Technology &amp...


Sabah Kota Kinabalu, is the capital of Sabah state in Malaysia. It is also the capital of the West Coast Division of Sabah. The city is located on the northwest coast of Borneo facing the South China Sea. International Technology & Convention Centre (ITCC) Penampang...




www.skyscrapercity.com













PETALING JAYA | Taylor's University College...


Taylors University Lakeside Campus 泰勒大学湖边校园 ... by é»„æ¸…å�Ž WongCW, on Flickr I don't mind teaching in this campus 我不介意在这个校园教课 ... by 黄清华 WongCW, on Flickr Taylors University Lakeside Campus 泰勒大学湖边校园 ... by 黄清华 WongCW, on Flickr Taylors University Lakeside Campus 泰勒大学湖边校园 ... by 黄清华 WongCW...




www.skyscrapercity.com













CYBERJAYA | Hewlett-Packard (HP) Campus Development News


HP launches campus project By CHARLES FERNANDEZ Ready in 2010: Visitors and guests viewing a model of HP’s campus in Cyberjaya. HEWLETT-PACKARD has unveiled its plan for a 24ha campus in Cyberjaya recently. The campus, unveiled by Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak, will be...




www.skyscrapercity.com













KUALA LUMPUR | Kenanga Wholesale City Development News


Property Type:	Shop-Office Land Title:	Commercial Tenure:	Freehold Land Area:	3 acre Listing Price:	From RM390,000 - RM5,000,000 Total Units/Lots:	800 Maintenance Fee:	RM1.50 per sq. ft. Completion Date:	End of 2010 (Expected) Malaysia’s Premier One-Stop Wholesale Centre The new...




www.skyscrapercity.com













KUANTAN | Putra Square Development News


Pahang Kuantan is the state capital of Pahang, the largest state in Peninsular Malaysia. It is situated near the mouth of the Kuantan River and faces the South China Sea. Putra Square PUTRA SQUARE MSC KUANTAN Kuantan, Pahang TOWER 1 : 23-storey Swiss-Belhotel and Convention TOWER 2 ...




www.skyscrapercity.com




















PETALING JAYA | Point 92 Development News


Point 92 Petaling Jaya, Selangor 1. Developer : Tujuan Gemilang Sdn Bhd 2. Development Type : Grade A Corporate Office Tower 3. Location Just off the main entrance to Damansara Perdana, Petaling Jaya (close to Mutiara Damansara, Bandar Utama and TTDI); Near to IKEA, The Curve, Tesco and...




www.skyscrapercity.com













KUALA LUMPUR | Sunway VeloCity Development News


Sunway VeloCity Targets Burgeoning KL Commercial Market Location: Southern gateway of Kuala Lumpur, 10 minutes to 15 minutes drive from KLCC, cross junction of Jalan Peel and Jalan Cheras. Land area: 22.6 acres, last sizable tract of freehold land in KL Development: Integrated commercial...




www.skyscrapercity.com













JOHOR BAHRU | Johor Premium Outlets Development News


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77275451 http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77275412 http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77275459




www.skyscrapercity.com





Malaysia Johor Premium Outlets by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr








KUALA LUMPUR | Icon Residence Development News


76 by atifnadzir, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com













KEDAH | St. Regis Langkawi Hotel and Convention Center...


Ssangyong Engineering & Construction will be partner to the Malaysian government in a project to develop Langkawi, an archipelago in the Andaman Sea off the mainland coast of northwestern Malaysia. The government plans to develop the islands as a world-class resort area comparable to Bali or...




www.skyscrapercity.com













KUALA LUMPUR | Southgate Commercial Centre Development News


Mah Sing sells Apex Tower for RM63.1 million By Racheal Lee of theedegeproperty.com Tuesday, 15 December 2009 19:31 KUALA LUMPUR: Mah Sing Group Bhd sold the 7-storey Apex Tower in Southgate development, Sungai Besi to Taiwanese Chen Ho-Yuan for RM63.1 million. Jastamax Sdn Bhd, its...




www.skyscrapercity.com













PENANG | Penang Sentral Development News


This station is currently so poor, and lugging suitcases around is a nightmare. advise: build shops open 24hrs, better bus links to local areas, maybe mini hotel for tourists, taxis available 24hrs, expand ferry services, longer ticket station hours, must be easy to move suitcases around - make...




www.skyscrapercity.com













JOHOR BAHRU | Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios...


Johor set to become Malaysia’s movie capital Updated: Monday September 17, 2012 MYT 4:19:49 PM http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2012/9/17/nation/20120917151335&sec=nation#1347872952937510&if_height=202 JOHOR BARU: The development of Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios in Iskandar...




www.skyscrapercity.com













PERAK | DreamWorks Animation Park Studios Development News


Dreamworks animation studio,Ipoh Perak




www.skyscrapercity.com




















PAHANG | 20th Century Fox Theme Park Development News ‎


Sky Avenue. :cheers:




www.skyscrapercity.com













KUALA LUMPUR | KL Plaza Renovation - Fahrenheit 88


UPDATE: F88 Progress:




www.skyscrapercity.com













SHAH ALAM | i-City Development News


Selangor talking to Silicon Valley players November 11, 2009 SHAH ALAM: The Selangor government is in discussion with Silicone Valley in California to further develop the state’s I-City project here. Mentri Besar Tan Sri Khalid Ibrahim revealed this during the tabling of the state’s 2010...




www.skyscrapercity.com













KOTA KINABALU | Sabah International Convention Complex...


https://www.facebook.com/AvantGradeTechnology/photos/pcb.373110219479515/373109879479549/?type=3&theater




www.skyscrapercity.com













KUALA LUMPUR | Bangsar South Development News


https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction DSC_0186 by atifnadzir, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR*
COMPLETED
















KUALA LUMPUR | MATRADE Exhibition and Convention Centre...


https://twitter.com/thepaulooi/status/823058125305454592




www.skyscrapercity.com





*MALAYSIA*
COMPLETED









KOTA KINABALU | The Peak Vista | 28 fl | 18 fl | Com


KOTA KINABALU | The Peak Vista | 28 fl | 18 fl | Completed The Peak Vista, a luxury condominium project by SBC Corporation, pledges to present its residents with one of the most breathtaking views in the world. Overlooking the South China Sea on one side, Likas Bay on one, and another towards...




www.skyscrapercity.com





COMPLETED








JOHOR BAHRU | Legoland Malaysia Development News


Malaysia first in Asia to host Legoland Park 23/12/08 By Ivy Chang Aconsortium led by Iskandar Investment Bhd (IIB) has reached a pact with Merlin Entertainments Group to build Asia's first Legoland Park in Iskandar Malaysia, Johor. The RM750 million joint venture, Legoland Malaysia, is...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nazrey

CANCELED








PENANG | The One Development | Cancelled


DESIGN PHILOSOPHY OFFICIAL WEBSITE EXHIBITION Penang Tech Museum WORK Self-Contained ICT Business Hub MSC Status Building with Future-Proof Technology Administrative Capital of E-Community World Class Business Venue with Accommodation Incubation Center & Data Center SHOP Outdoor Shopping...




www.skyscrapercity.com




CANCELED








KUALA LUMPUR | Times Avenue Development | Cancelled


Times Avenue Tower to implement first multi-level automated valet parking system in Malaysia Oct 27, 2010 ] Automated high-tech car parking solution: The first multi-level automated valet parking system in Malaysia Times Avenue, an integrated office and retail space development, is set to...




www.skyscrapercity.com





PLEASE DELETE THESE 2 THREADS








KEDAH | Kulim High-Tech Park Development News


Kedah Kulim Hi-Tech Park Located about 50 kilometers from the capital city of Kuala Lumpur Official Website: http://www.khtp.com.my/ The Kulim Hi-Tech Park (KHTP) which was officially opened in 1996 is the first high technology industrial park in Malaysia. The Park is situated in Kulim...




www.skyscrapercity.com












MALAYSIA | Kulim Development News


[email protected] Desa Idaman Price from Minimum RM800K until RM952K




www.skyscrapercity.com





CHANGE TITLE: JOHOR BAHRU | Puteri Harbour Development News








JOHOR BAHRU | Puteri Harbour Development News


From flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> CHANGE TITLE: JOHOR BAHRU | Puteri Harbour Development News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOHOR BAHRU | Puteri Harbour Development News
> 
> 
> From flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


PLEASE MERGE THESE 2 THREADS.









JOHOR BAHRU | Pacific Star Puteri Harbour | 25 fl x 3 | App


Pacific Star launches new development May 17, 2013 | Comments 0 Pacific Star Puteri Harbour Singapore-based Pacific Star is launching a new development, which will be a integrated mixed-use waterfront project in Puteri Harbour, Nusajaya, Iskander Malaysia. The 31,577 sqm prime and...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## the man from k-town

Topped Out 

STUTTGART | Porsche Design Tower | 90m | U/C


----------



## quimporte

Completed
CHÊNE-BOURG | Tour Opale | 61m | 20 fl | Com

Canceled
GENEVA | Tour des Feuillantines | 60m | 20 fl | Canceled


----------



## TayfunVural

ISTANBUL | Wanda Vista Istanbul Hotel & Residences |...


Yoo Starck Istanbul, Turkey HEIGHT: - FLOORS: 36 fl & 32 fl ARCHITECT: MAR




www.skyscrapercity.com





Kindly update the name and number of floors of the project in the above thread as follows:

*ISTANBUL | Wanda Vista Istanbul Hotel & Residences | 2 x 37 fl | Com*

The number of floors in both towers are equal and same.

Thank you very much!


----------



## nazrey

COMPLETED








KUALA LUMPUR | Starhill Gallery Renovation | Com


20120718_160616 by atifnadzir, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

